# marlin336 lever jam



## sb1010 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have a brand new marlin 336, it has not been fired.
I have used some snap caps.  I put two A-Zoom snap caps in the mag tube.  I test the rifle with snap caps.  Most of the time this goes okay.  However 10 percent of the time the second snap cap will not come out of the mag tube and the lever jams open.  
The only clear I can find is to remove the lever, pull the bolt, and push the round in the mag tube with a tool.
The round comes out, I reassemble and the lever works again.

I have checked the loading gate screw.  

I wonder if anyone else has come with a better way to clear this jam?

It appears to be some type of fail to feed problem.

It may not happen with live ammo, but I will be worried it will.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 26, 2017)

Is it the same problem as this ?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=887146


----------



## sb1010 (Apr 27, 2017)

It does sound similar to the other thread.   
My son and I ran 40 rounds of Federal 170 grain through it today without the issue.  Maybe it won't occur with real ammo.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 27, 2017)

If you have checked the loading gate screw, it may be a timing issue with the carrier/lifter.

I wouldn't trust the A-Zoom snap caps though.  I have some 7mm Rem Mag A-Zoom snap caps with a rim that is out of spec.  They will not reliable extract from my Remington 700, but I don't have trouble extracting ammunition.


----------



## Sharps40 (Apr 28, 2017)

Snap caps are not action proving dummies nor to spec live ammo. 

90% chance this issue is related to dimensional issues with snap caps and not a problem with the lever action.

Also, remember, with leveractions and bolt actions and most pumps, to prevent jams, actually function the action like you have man arms and not little weak girly girl muscles.  No slam against the ectomorphic clan members but babying your gun with delicate fearful fingers of gentleness is not how they were meant to be functioned.  Work them.


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Apr 28, 2017)

What Sharps40 said.

Also remember that Marlin is only offering a five year warranty, so if this is an issue you want Marlin to take care of send it back now.


----------

